

Fugitive spam king found dead in apparent murder-suicide - ilamont
http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/07/25/fugitive-spam-king-dead-apparent-murder-suicide

======
jonknee
What a coward.

Update: Go ahead and mod me down, but a spammer breaks out of jail (on a light
21 month sentence in minimum security) only to murder his wife and toddler
aged child on his way out. That is an amazing display of cowardice.

------
jeroen
"He had been serving a 21 month sentence [in] a federal minimum-security
prison camp"

21 months in a minimum-security prison seems doable if you have a wife, child,
and several million dollars waiting at home. Or are US prisons really that
bad?

~~~
breck
Honestly. How bad could it have been? Especially since he was staying in the
type of prison that you can simply "walk away from":

"had been a fugitive from the law since walking away from a federal minimum-
security prison..."

------
newton
I think this was more a demonstration of mental illness than cowardice...

